# Video of me Winning NIFMA o40s Mr Physique Class



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

> I am 46 years old and I am a Life time Natural Bodybuilder, I have been training with weights consistently in a gym for 27 years now most of that time in Reps and now Definition Gym and I did bodyweight exercises at home with an odd gym session for around 4 years before that as well. I entered my first natural bodybuilding comp back in 1995 at the age of 26 and I have entered loads of bodybuilding comps since and more recently I have started competing in powerlifting since 2011. My training style is generally heavy aiming for 6 reps with my heaviest sets, when I get ready for a comp I just keep trying to lift heavy as I believe what built the muscle in the off season will keep it during your diet. During the off season this year my calories were 3881 per day, macros 248g Pro, 432g Carbs, 129g Fats, when I diet down for comp I try to keep my calories as high as possibly whilst still creating a calorie deficit rather than just seeing how low I can go on calories as some people seem to do these days. I started my diet on the 13th of July at 13 stone 0 3/4 lbs firstly I cut my calories down to 3324 pr day macros 227.5g Pro, 356g Carbs, 110g Fats this saw me losing 4 1/4 lbs in the first 4 weeks of my diet down to 12.10 1/2 lbs, then from the 10th of Aug I dropped my calories down to 2852 per day macros 209.5g Pro, 291g Carbs, 94.5g Fats this saw me lose another 7 3/4 lbs over the next 5 weeks of my diet down to 12.2 3/4 lbs , then from the 14th of Sept a done my final cut in calories down to 2631 calories per day macros 197.5g Pro, 259g Carbs, 89.5g Fats this saw me losing another 8 1/2 lbs over this next 4 weeks down to 11.8 1/4 lbs for the mornings of my Irish Muscle and NIFMA Shows on Sat the 10th and Sun 11th of Oct, this was a total weight loss of 20 1/2 lbs over 13 weeks down from 13 stone 0 3/4 lbs at the start to 11 stone 8 1/4 lbs on stage last weekend.
> 
> Here is a video of photos of me Winning the 040s Mr Physique Class at the NIFMA Show in Belfast last Sun the 11th of Oct 2015.





>


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Well done mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well done. Does make me glad I take steroids though.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Well done on the dedication for training for so long and staying in shape. Not sure on the rules of the physic class but your legs look under developed and in poor condition.

Im glad I take ass, 27 years Is a long time bro


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Well done.

Natty bodybuilding though........lol


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Good effort and dedication. Well done.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Well done, but I'm curious, how does a BB panel know who's taken AAS or not? Does it matter? Is it tested every time?


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> Well done, but I'm curious, how does a BB panel know who's taken AAS or not? Does it matter? Is it tested every time?


How do you think? I guess they have judges who don't have blind dogs.

Some seriously harsh/funny comments on here. Makes me question certain posters protestations about being natty. (Nah not really - don't care.)

But congrats on winning something. I will never have the ambition to stand on stage in my kecks caked in fake tan. But I think that's better for everyone.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

JohhnyC said:


> Well done, but I'm curious, how does a BB panel know who's taken AAS or not? Does it matter? Is it tested every time?


By the difference in physique mate as well as any any other methods.

Nattys look natty


----------



## Slave2Satan (May 15, 2014)

Did no one else compete?

For 27 years lifting that physique is ridiculous - hell, for 6 months lifting you could probably make more progress


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@Natty Steve'o

This is what you'd look like lean


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

FelonE said:


> By the difference in physique mate as well as any any other methods.
> 
> *Nattys look natty*





sammym said:


> How do you think? I guess they have judges who don't have blind dogs.
> 
> Some seriously harsh/funny comments on here. Makes me question certain posters protestations about being natty. (Nah not really - don't care.)
> 
> But congrats on winning something. I will never have the ambition to stand on stage in my kecks caked in fake tan. But I think that's better for everyone.


But aas is not an all-or-nothing. Doesn't have to bloat you up or lean you right down. Sure someone taking dbol and test/tren might be obvious, but what about 6 weeks of Winnie or low doses of any mild steroid months before just to give you a base or edge.I'd imagine that's not easy to spot.

Think it's a very valid concern to be honest, but yeah I'm not the one to notice the minor differences


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Slave2Satan said:


> Did no one else compete?
> 
> For 27 years lifting that physique is ridiculous - hell, for 6 months lifting you could probably make more progress


I wasn't going to be as harsh but I was hinting at what you said. Surely there was nobody up against the OP and if there was then natty body building is a joke. One years diet and training with a bit of a tan and posing routine would see you hit that condition.

Can't understand why people would want to remain natty if this takes 27 years to achieve


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> I wasn't going to be as harsh but I was hinting at what you said. Surely there was nobody up against the OP and if there was then natty body building is a joke. One years diet and training with a bit of a tan and posing routine would see you hit that condition.
> 
> Can't understand why people would want to remain natty if this takes 27 years to achieve


I hit better than that in 15 weeks


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> But aas is not an all-or-nothing. Doesn't have to bloat you up or lean you right down. Sure someone taking dbol and test/tren might be obvious, but what about 6 weeks of Winnie or low doses of any mild steroid months before just to give you a base or edge.I'd imagine that's not easy to spot.
> 
> Think it's a very valid concern to be honest, but yeah I'm not the one to notice the minor differences


It may be a valid concern. But no one who is taking normal doses of normal anabolic steroids would look like that. I can take test E without "bloating" and I can take tren and the only way you would know if my veins would pop a bit more. But I wouldn't look like the OP. And I'm not saying that in a critical way.

For 40 the OP looks very good. Better than most 40 year olds, by a long way. But he wouldn't turn heads in high school gym.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

sammym said:


> It may be a valid concern. But no one who is taking normal doses of normal anabolic steroids would look like that. I can take test E without "bloating" and I can take tren and the only way you would know if my veins would pop a bit more. But I wouldn't look like the OP. And I'm not saying that in a critical way.
> 
> For 40 the OP looks very good. Better than most 40 year olds, by a long way. But he wouldn't turn heads in high school gym.


well my post is more of a general comment about nature of the competition, not the op. That's all.

Anyway, op won, so congrads to him. Look at average mid 40s bloke in UK! Total slob.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Congrats on your win Felix  .

Interesting to see you describe how your diet progressed. How did you do in terms of preserving strength during your cut, and how well do you think you did in terms of not losing muscle?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Guys please remember this is the Natural Bodybuilding section. Yes of course the OP and others could do better using gear but this isn't really the place to discuss this IMO. The OP won a competition against other natty competitors.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

Ultrasonic said:


> Congrats on your win Felix :beer: .
> 
> Interesting to see you describe how your diet progressed. How did you do in terms of preseriving strength during your cut, and how well do you think you did in terms of not losing muscle?


Thanks strength stayed pretty good for me anyway I was still doing a few reps on the deadlift with 162.5kg up to the show I am doing a deadlift comp in 3 weeks I got 182.5kg last time with this fed I would like to get around the same if not a bit more if I can.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Well done that man, fair play to you sir 

And just ignore the haters, haters will always hate


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

Here are a few photos taken of me in the gym in the week leading up to the show and a couple taken backstage last weekend I was actually quite happy with the way I was looking allow I know I have been harder many times in the past my condition was better last year and when I qualified and competed at both the NPA and BNBF Finals in 2007 and 2008 my condition was better than this year probably around the same as last year if I had diet for another couple of weeks my condition would have been a bit better again as I was a few lbs heavier than I was last year and when I competed in condition back in 2007 -2008 but it is what it is and there is always next year. Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Well done, don't take note of the negative comments.

Competing over 40 and being natural makes it harder to sustain mass levels you would have in your mid 20s especially with natural test levels.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Without the steroids most of you woulk look like him anyway...

So wtf are you lot talking about it.

Without the steroids most of you woulk look like him anyway...

So wtf are you lot talking about


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Think a few guys were asking.

He was indeed the only competitor in his category last Sunday. It was the same case (He was the only competitior) in another few shows a few months ago in the same organisation as I have been at them

The day before however he did enter a show where there were other people, 5 in fact in his class. He did placed last, this was Irish Muscle Power.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Colin said:


> Think a few guys were asking.
> 
> He was indeed the only competitor in his category last Sunday. It was the same case (He was the only competitior) in another few shows a few months ago in the same organisation as I have been at them
> 
> The day before however he did enter a show where there were other people, 5 in fact in his class. He did placed last, this was Irish Muscle Power.


Not being horrible but I wouldn't be that proud of winning a comp if I was the only competitor lol.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Not being horrible but I wouldn't be that proud of winning a comp if I was the only competitor lol.


Oh I'm of the same opinion as you. I personally was cringing watching it the times he entered it not just at him but also for the competition, being the only competitor being only one reason i was cringing though.

As I said I was there at Irish Muscle power as my mate who came 2nd was in his category where he placed last.

Think he has been left off the hook by a few. stating he is natural and his age


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

Colin said:


> Oh I'm of the same opinion as you. I personally was cringing watching it the times he entered it not just at him but also for the competition, being the only competitor being only one reason i was cringing though.
> 
> As I said I was there at Irish Muscle power as my mate who came 2nd was in his category where he placed last.
> 
> Think he has been left off the hook by a few. stating he is natural and his age


Yes I was the only one in my class on Sun which was a pity and on Sat at Irish Muscle I actually competed in 2 classes the Athletic Class were I came 2nd out of 2 so was last as you say and in the o35 Mr Physique class I came 4th out of 4 but I have not competed in any other NIFMA shows this year, the last one I did was in Nov last year when I was the only competitor again and in 2013 I placed 1st with 2 in the class at NIFMA, in 2011 I came 2nd out of 4 in the o40s at NIFMA, the only other comps I have done this year were powerlifting the IDFPA Single Lift Championships in Cork in Feb were I competed in the Deadlift and I lifted enough to qualify to compete in the Irish Team at the WDFPF Single Lift World Championships in Telford England in June and I went over and competed there, then I competed at the NIPF Push Pull Championships, the IDPFA Deadlift Championships. And there is nothing wrong with me saying I am life time Natural and 46 years old as both are true and this is the natural bodybuilding part of the forum. And here are a couple of photos of me winning the UKBFF Classic Class 2009 there were 3 in the class where I also received an invite to the UKBFF Finals that year allow I never went over to them.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

I was going to congratulate you but after reading through all of the comments and now seeing that you were the only person to compete i feel a little sorry for you. Why would you post about winning a competition that you were the only competitor in? For the length of time you have been training and the fact you are entering yourself into shows i would expect you to have a far better physique than you currently have. You have very little muscle mass and no offence but you look like a regular guy who doesnt lift. Fair enough you are over 40 and natural, but i am 28 and natural and would consider myself to be in way better shape than you and i wouldnt dream of entering myself into a competition in the condition i am in. I would be embarrassed to go on stage in that condition.

But fair play to you, you've probably worked hard and you have the balls to go on stage and if that makes you happy then keep doing it mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

in


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

Here are a couple of videos one of me competing in the BNBF Finals 2007 which I qualified for at the BNBF Scottish earlier that year and one of me competing at the NPA South East 2008 were I received an invite to the NPA Finals that year.











And here are a video of me competing in the Irish Team at the WDFPF World Championships deadlifting 180kg, which I qualified for at the IDFPA Single Lift Championships in Feb.






Here is one of my best comp deadlift so far of 182.5kg at the NIPF Championships in June this year.






Here is one of my best ever deadlift of 190kg lifted in the in July of last year.






I just posted these to let you know I am not saying I have done anything I have not done I am very dedicated to my training and I intend to keep at it as long as I live just like my 77 years old training partner Ernie who is still lifting strong at 77 years old, I have great respect for anyone that stands on stage or lifts on a platform whether they are Natural or not and I do not believe in running other people down as at the end of the day it is all about personal achievement in my eyes.

Here is a video of Ernie Deadlifting 220kg at the NIPF Championships in June this years at 77 years old.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

This will be my last post on this thread it is 3 photos of me in the gym from just before I competed at the NIFMA show in Oct 2013 and a few from just before I competed in the NIFMA show 2014 I feel my condition was pretty good both of these years allow I am sure some may think otherwise.







And here are a few from 2014


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> This will be my last post on this thread it is 3 photos of me in the gym from just before I competed at the NIFMA show in Oct 2013 and a few from just before I competed in the NIFMA show 2014 I feel my condition was pretty good both of these years allow I am sure some may think otherwise.


Conditioning looks pretty good to me  .

It would be good if you could post here more often BTW - this forum needs more natty members.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Well done mate.hope you enjoyed it nice one


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Well done @felix

As others, glad I used PEDS but you are dedicated and deserve credit for that.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

nice to see u have such passion mate.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

p.cullen said:


> I was going to congratulate you but after reading through all of the comments and now seeing that you were the only person to compete i feel a little sorry for you. Why would you post about winning a competition that you were the only competitor in?


Sergio Oliva was the only competitor in the 1968 Mr Olympia and if I recall correctly he used to mention it quite a bit. In fact, thinking back, I don't recall many felt particularly that sorry for him either. Some misguided folk even went as far as congratulating him....


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> Sergio Oliva was the only competitor in the 1968 Mr Olympia and if I recall correctly he used to mention it quite a bit. In fact, thinking back, I don't recall many felt particularly that sorry for him either. Some misguided folk even went as far as congratulating him....


Sergio Oliva was 3 times Mr.Olympia and won several other bodybuilding competitions, as you recall he used to mention he was the only contestant in one particular show. Felix did not mention he was the only contestant untill it was pointed out by another member.

I have no doubt that felix has worked his arse off to get in the shape that he is in and i applaud that, but for me personally i wouldnt be entering into a bodybuilding contest in the shape he is currently in as i dont really see much muscle mass on him, just very low bodyfat.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

felix said:


> This will be my last post on this thread it is 3 photos of me in the gym from just before I competed at the NIFMA show in Oct 2013 and a few from just before I competed in the NIFMA show 2014 I feel my condition was pretty good both of these years allow I am sure some may think otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good on yer mate, you're not only doing what you love.... but doing well at it. Keep up the good work pal... and your mate Ernest is a beast!


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Keep up the good work, well done.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Ernest and felix keep up the good work fella's.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> Well done, but I'm curious, how does a BB panel know who's taken AAS or not? Does it matter? Is it tested every time?


you dont look big i think HE HE sorry bad joke..... I heard they get a dwarf on AAS to stand next to them pretty easy to see...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

toxyuk said:


> you dont look big i think HE HE sorry bad joke..... I heard they get a dwarf on AAS to stand next to them pretty easy to see...


So you are judging this person from these few posts?


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> So you are judging this person from these few posts?


first of all i wasnt judging him what i think dont matter anyway. also i was refering to another quote were someone asked how do they judge natty BB's it was a joke ffs! stop using my quote out of context plz!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

toxyuk said:


> first of all i wasnt judging him what i think dont matter anyway. also i was refering to another quote were someone asked how do they judge natty BB's it was a joke ffs! stop using my quote out of context plz!


I apologise for taking your quote out of context. But please refrain from swearing at me in anymore of your responses.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> I apologise for taking your quote out of context. But please refrain from swearing at me in anymore of your responses.


point taken )) im sorry as well, have a nice night m8 )) i actually think hes looks okay for what hes trying to do and at least hes got the balls to stand on a stage and be judged something id feel uncomfortable about but anyway...


----------



## US Bear (Jun 30, 2015)

Total respect to you bro. Not to have been tempted to the dark side in 27 years ! respect ! Bad for some of the guys being negative here. It takes so much courage to get up on stage. And lets be fair for a natural & his age, he looks good.

If I had to be critical. Get a seamstress to take in the suit for your next show.


----------

